# Excellent Vet in Dinard , Near St. Malo



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

We have just returned from a month in France with our Border Terrier , "Molly" Our Last week was at Camping Longchamp in St. Lunaire , excellent campsite, 100 yards from beautiful beach and. Site is a few miles west of Dinard and about 12 miles west of St. Malo link :- http://www.camping-longchamp.com/

The sites owners recommended a vet in Dinard and made an appointment for us with
CLINIQUE VETERINAIRE DE LA CROIX. 1 RUE DE LA CROIX GUILLAUME - 35800 Dinard Ille-et-Vilaine Tél : 02 99 46 42 32

Excellent experience english speaking vet gave Molly a thorough examination, asked us if we had our own worming and parasite treatment ( we had ) as that would save cost. Total cost was 39 euros which included cleaning her ears as well as PetPassport formalities.

Last year Vet near Calais charged 49 Euros for perfunctory exam , granted paperwork was sorted out ok


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Not quite sure that is "cheap" Honfleur same size dog Miniature Schnauzer and all meds included (although I had my own) 44 euro - also full exam

Folk in Calais paid for Cocker Spaniel 56 euro day later!

Roll on Jan 2012 and lets see what they make of the new un-finalised rules!!!!!


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Forges-Les-Eaux - 2 border collies - 36.5 euros with own meds - Easter this year.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Bergues, handy for Dunkerque ferry. Motorhome Parking 5 min walk away from the vets.

Charged €25 for for both our springers. We had our own Advantix and Drontal. Thought we would have to pay €25 each but no just €25 for the two of them.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the Vet details which will be added to the 'Vets List'.

More Vets added to the List the better - for all of us.

Updated List hopefully by August!

LisaB - did you use Violaine Latisse, 14, Rue de Vases - or another Vet?

zulurita - did you use Vet de Bergues, 1, Marche aux Bestiaux - or another Vet?


----------

